# gto wiring schematic?!?



## 04Black Goat (Dec 5, 2009)

I have a 04 gto and there is a fuse that is blowing once I put in a new fuse and it is the same amps so I think there is a short somewere and I was wondering if anyone has a wiring schematic for the car so I can find the problem thanks


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Which fuse is it?


----------



## 04Black Goat (Dec 5, 2009)

It's a 10amp fuse and it's for the interior lights and the parking lamps


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Check the wiring above the passenger side dash panel. There would be some wires leading from a gray box(BCM) some people had problems with them rubbing the metal bracket next to it.


----------

